# Scraps, what's a girl to do



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

but sew them up and get them out of the bin. This has been an ongoing issue with me trying to get them used up. I also found some 2x12 inch strips. With my handy dandy 8 1/2 square ruler, the strips, and some un-used bobbin thread, I did this. Oh and I am still working on getting those blocks done for the spider web quilt too. Maybe I can find some black strips laying around for another set of blocks, if I don't run out of scraps.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

The top top is nice and bright. The bottom photo is really cool. Good job Miss Happy Scrappy.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I love the top ones-- I made a wall hanging like that once, my quilting teacher called them "spaghetti string quilts".


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I love scrappy designs!


----------



## ginnie5 (Jul 15, 2003)

I love string blocks! Are you piecing them on paper? I use old phone book pages.


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

That is going to be one Beautiful quilt.......
Don't you just love that bobbin case.....I have one like that ....
Can't wait to see your quilt all finished.....
bopeep


----------



## Debbie in Wa (Dec 28, 2007)

Ginnie,
I am using sandwich wrap paper that you buy in a food supply chain.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Aren't those fun to do? I love scrappy quilts!


----------



## FarmChix (Mar 3, 2013)

Great way to use them up!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Great job!


----------

